# Problème WIFI dans un hotel



## banjo974 (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai depuis hier soir un problème de connection au réseau WIFI de mon hotel.
C'est en fait pour moi un GROS problème, car ma famille étant en métropole et moi-même à Nouméa, Skype est mon seul lien avec ma femme et mon fils...
Je commence par le début: macBook tout neuf (1 mois), OS léopard mis à jour régulièrement.
EN arrivant dans l'hotel j'ai pris un abonnement internet (on m'a remis un petit ticket avec un login et un mot de passe, valables un mois)
Mise en route du mac, connection d'airport au réseau local, bien reconnu.
Ouverture de safari qui se connecte directement sur une page où je rentre le login et le mot de passe... tout allait bien...
Hier soir, alors que mon macbook était connecté, j'ai voulu voir si je pouvais connecter aussi mon iphone... et depuis c'est la catastrophe.
Au redémarrage du mac, airport retrouve bien le réseau local mais je n'ai plus accès à internet, et quand j'ouvre safari pour aller sur la page ou je rentre mes login et mot de passe : "vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet".
J'ai essayé aussi avec Firefox: rien, idem
J'ai fait un reset du modem individuel de la chambre: rien
Je pense qu'il y a eu un cookie déposé quelque part ou un fichier de configuration qu'il faudrait effacer, mais j'avoue ne pas savoir ou chercher... J'ai réinitialisé plusieurs fois Safari et "effacé mes traces" (la grande totale) sur firefox... toujours sans succès
Pourriez-vous m'aider avant que je reformate mon mac?
Merci d'avance,
Xavier


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

bonjour
2 choses
qu'est ce que tu appelles " connecter le iphone"?

par ailleurs
_ le vous n'etes pas connecté_

une piste 
CREER
1- une autre configuration réseau

2- la tester sur ta session usuelle
et si ca coince
sur une session neuve ( compte utilisateur neuf,)
et ici je conseille d'en faire un compte admi comme ca tu pourras tester direct des manips sans entrer à chaque fois le log de session usuelle


----------



## ntx (26 Avril 2009)

Reformater est un marteau pilon pour écraser une mouche, habitude Windowsienne à oublier.
Essaie déjà sur un nouveau compte utilisateur, ou encore de sortir de son répertoire le fichier des préférences système qui correspond aux paramètres de connexion. Le navigateur n'a rien à voir dans cette histoire.


----------



## zennnn (26 Avril 2009)

est-ce le macbook seul qui ne sait plus accéder à internet ? L'iPhone est toujours connecté ?
Es-tu certain qu'au moment du test la connexion internet de l'hôtel était active ?
Peux-tu connecter en même temps plusieurs acteurs avec le même login ?

Reformater un Mac par perte de connexion internet me semble un tantinet exagéré ; on est pas sur Xp.

Tout au plus, un petit nettoyage de la pram (maintenir cmd+alt+p+r durant 3 ou 4 dong au boot du portable).

Il arrive que sur ma connexion internet privée, le modem annonce que tout va bien alors que mon provider n'est plus actif durant quelques minutes ; tu pourrais être connecté sur le réseau sans qu'internet ne soit disponible.

N'as-tu pas un quota journalier ?
Qu'en pense le personnel de l'hôtel ?
Quel est l'âge du capitaine ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

Il y a DEUX endroits où des infos es réesau sont presentes

1- A la racine ( donc tous les comptes)
'DD/ bobliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/'

et
2- dans les comptes
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.internetconfig.plist
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist

edit
la création d'une nouvelle session ET d'une autre configuration permettra de cibler où est le souci
( OS ou local)


----------



## banjo974 (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour et merci à tous de vous pencher sur mon cas
Promis j'oublie le reformatage, ça m'arrange d'ailleurs.
En fait l'iphone n'a jamais été connecté, et effectivement je n'avais droit de connecter qu'un seul appareil (dixit la réception après coup).
Non je n'ai pas de quota, il s'agit d'un abonnement illimité pour un mois
J'ai déjà essayé sur un autre compte utilisateur, sans succès
Par contre je suis très intéressé par ce petit fichier des préférences systèmes... où le trouver?
Dans les préférences réseau, j'ai supprimé airport pour le recréer... sans grand succès si ce n'est la perte de toutes les clés wep qui étaient enregistrées:-(
J'ai tenté le diagnostic du module assistant, mais il ne peut pas trouver la panne
Par contre, j'obtiens parfois (de façon aléatoire me smble-t-il), lorsque je sélectionne airport dans les préférences réseau
Soit "vous n'avez pas d'adresse IP"
Soit "vous avez une adresse IP locale et n'êtes peut être pas en mesure de vous connecter à internet"
Le personnel de l'hotel... c'est celui du week end... on est sous les cocotiers ici...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

D'après ce que j'ai pu piocher sur les forums anglophones (mais je n'ai pas trouvé mon cas) se pourrait-il que il y ait (excusez mon language d'ignare) une histoire de filtre mac dans le réseau de l'hotel et que mon mac ne soit plus reconnu... non, en fait si c'était le cas mon login-mot de passe ne serait plus reconnu, mais j'aurais toujours accès à la page de safari où je rentre login et mot de passe...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

Humm
il etait inutile de supprimer une configuration 
il fallait en créer une !

( on peut en avoir plusieurs et passer de l'une à l'autre à la main ou laisser le mac renifler)

et comme déjà dit 
les fichiers de réseau sont  là
'DD/ bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/

détails des fichiers
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9190245

ne PAS jeter le DOSSIER
mais normalement en déplacant les plists tu les recreras à reconfiguration
( ne les jette pas si y a un truc zarbe à recréation)


enfin 
il y a aussi  deux choses qui peuvent jouer
1- le parefeu
2- les réparations des autorisations

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9190245


----------



## banjo974 (26 Avril 2009)

Les autorisations, c'est réparé, avec techpro tools
Pour le pare feu, il est sur ses réglages de base (je crois que c'est quelque chose comme "autoriser toutes les connections entrantes"
Désolé je suis pas devant la machine, je suis au boulot, là j'ai un accès internet et je peux poster sur le forum

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------

Merci pour tous vos tuyaux, j'essaye tout ça demain matin (il est 21 h ici)
Pourvu que ce soit suffisant!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> Humm
> il etait inutile de supprimer une configuration
> il fallait en créer une !
> 
> ...


Est ce que je peux utiliser time machine pour récupérer les préférences de la période ou ça fonctionnait bien?


----------



## pierre22 (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Banjo974,

Si rien n'a fonctionné, vous pouvez aussi :

Dans Application ouvrir connexion Internet sélectionner air port dans le champ réseau choisir autre
Un panneau apparaît dans nom de réseau=> clic sur triangle noir et sélectionner votre connexion exemple : Wanadoo efa5

Dans le champ sécurité sans fil, choisir clé hexadécimale, et non mot de passe wep
saisir voir mot de passe.

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

banjo974 a dit:


> Est ce que je peux utiliser time machine pour récupérer les préférences de la période ou ça fonctionnait bien?


ca c'est une idée qui devrait marcher

tu ne perds rien à tenter


----------



## banjo974 (26 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour Banjo974,
> 
> Si rien n'a fonctionné, vous pouvez aussi :
> 
> ...


 Bonjour Pierre22,
Ca c'est ce que j'ai du faire quand j'ai acheté le mac et que je me suis connecté à ma box la première fois... j'ai un peu cherché.
Mais là, c'est un peu comme dans les aéroports: la connection au réseau est libre (sans mot de passe), et en fait on n'a pas accès à internet tant qu'on a pas ouvert safari ou firefox (ça aussi il faut comprendre quand on cherche juste à relever ses mails avec Mail), et là, safari est redirigé vers une page ou on me demande d'entrer login et mot de passe, puis de cliquer sur connecter.
Là seulement on a  accès à internet normalement (pour toutes les applications)

Mais dans mon cas actuel airport trouve le réseau (il me dit que j'y suis connecté dans la barre de menus, en tout cas le nom du réseau est coché) mais Safari (ne trouve pas internet et donc ne peut pas me mener à ma page de login...
D'ailleurs cette page je n'y ai eu accès que la première fois pour m'identifier, ensuite, les 2 jours ou tout a bien marché, je n'ai pas eu besoin d'y retourner... jusqu'à ce que j'active wifi sur mon iphone, que j'ouvre safari, que j'entre mon login-mot de passe... là j'ai eu sur l'iphone "impossible de vous connecter" et depuis rien ne va plus sur mon mac
Désolé pour cette littérature mais ju'essaye de détailler...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est une idée qui devrait marcher
> 
> tu ne perds rien à tenter


 
J'essaye de ne restaurer que les fichiers de préférences réseau comme tu me les as décrites, ou je fais plus?
Je n'ai jamais utilisé time machine pour restaurer... c'est facile d'usage?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2009)

Un truc auquel on pense rarement mais qui est champion pour mettre un souk d'enfer : le Trousseau d'accès.

Remettre la configuration réseau à zéro et effacer les anciens identifiants dans le trousseau d'accès avant d'en entrer une nouvelle.


----------



## pierre22 (26 Avril 2009)

Une petite idée peut-être idiote: l'Iphone ne perturberait pas la connexion?
Eteignez le pour voir


----------



## banjo974 (26 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Une petite idée peut-être idiote: l'Iphone ne perturberait pas la connexion?
> Eteignez le pour voir


J'en ai désactivé le module wifi dès le début des gags, pensant à un conflit d'identité des 2 machines sur le réseau... mais non c'est pas ça, en tout cas ça ne suffit pas


----------



## banjo974 (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai restauré les fichiers preferences avec time machine... et tout fonctionne comme avant, j'ai même retrouvé toutes mes clés wep enregistrées.
Vous êtes formidables, merci à tous
Xavier


----------



## pierre22 (27 Avril 2009)

Très contents


----------

